# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El dia 6 de marzo de 2015 se sube de 12m3s a 24m3s en el trasvase tajo segura.

## Rafael

Pues eso mismo que he puesto en el apéndice... es el caudal que se envía desde bolarque para el rio segura desde ese día al mediodía.

----------


## pablovelasco

Ya empiezan los frutales a querer beber, se acerca el calorcico...

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

Sí, ya somos conscientes de ello. ¿qué dice Miguel Angel Sánchez de ello?

"¿Qué están haciendo? Como los índices de sequía en el Segura se hacen "combinando" el agua que hay en el propio Segura y en la cabecera del Tajo, han empezado a sacar mucha agua de la cabecera para que no se suba al umbral de normalidad en la suma de cabecera más Segura, porque está a punto de llegar a 50, con lo que no habría NINGUNA justificación legal para el decreto de sequía".

La pregunta es como va a ser posible hacer esto legal incluso con la Ley que ellos mismos colaron, a ver como hacen para colarlo en la legalidad:




> Nivel 3. Se dará cuando las existencias conjuntas en Entrepeñas y Buendía no superen, a comienzos de cada mes, los valores mostrados en la tabla (valores en hm 3)
> Oct Nov Dic  Ene  Feb Mar Abr May Jun   Jul Ago Sep
> 613 609 605 602 597  591 586 645  673 688 661 631
> En este nivel, denominado como de situación hidrológica excepcional, el órgano competente podrá autorizar discrecionalmente y de forma motivada un trasvase de hasta 20 hm3/mes.


A ver como hacen porque E + B tiene ahora 569, ESTAMOS EN NIVEL 3.

Pero ya sabemos que con esto del trasvase la única legalidad que existe es TODO EL AGUA ES DE LOS REGANTES MURCIANOS (& CO.)

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

El comentario de MA Sanchez completo:




> ¿Qué están haciendo? Como los índices de sequía en el Segura se hacen "combinando" el agua que hay en el propio Segura y en la cabecera del Tajo, han empezado a sacar mucha agua de la cabecera para que no se suba al umbral de normalidad en la suma de cabecera más Segura, porque está a punto de llegar a 50, con lo que no habría NINGUNA justificación legal para el decreto de sequía, que los abriría la posibilidad de comprar agua en el Tajo que luego les pagaría por detrás el ministerio, además de una cuantiosa subvención (más si cabe) en la factura del agua trasvasada. Además, viendo los caudales que están saliendo hacia el trasvase este mes, no me extrañaría que los estén dando ya porque sí, y fuera de cualquier legalidad, los 38 hm3 que solicitan. Ellos mandan. Y con chulería

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los regantes están forzando la máquina para dejar los embalses secos y el río bajo el ridículo caudal legal. No sé como colarán el decreto de sequía, pero seguramente será declarado ilegal, ahora o cuando nuestra lenta justicia se pronuncie.

 El mínimo legal se está incumpliendo en Aranjuez. Ahora mismo baja por el canal del Desvío 4 veces más de agua.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------

